# 1st. Place Golf



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 6780


Me and the guys hit em great today enough to win 1st. place. The one in the middle. The radio station FM99 sponsors this -- check out the trophy. These guys are freaking crazy, but do great things for the area in raising money for the kids.This is the second 1st. place I have had this season in Fla Best Ball Tournaments. The 1st. was in a tourney I play in every year for the Norfolk Sheriff's office. I have a great bunch of friends in Law enforcement and we get together in a few each year every year.Outside trophy's.

Well next will be on 6/10 with NCIS / FBI's golf outing and not sure how we'll fare in that one but hope to do well.

Wish us luck!
PeacE!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats bro!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice congrats.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations Paul! I played golf only once and I lost 8 balls in the water lmao!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats, Paul!! How did you celebrate?


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Good job, Paul!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice! I wish I could break 50 on 9.....


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Hope you celebrated with a nice cigar.

Congrats.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats Paul! Nothing like a nice day out hittin the white ball.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

love to play 4x man scramble. congrats


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice one! I like the trophy - looks like a golf club cut into pieces mounted on wood - very unique.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Nice one! I like the trophy - looks like a golf club cut into pieces mounted on wood - very unique.


It is -- This station is known for it's Hard Rock and many other things it does for Charity Events--Did you see the Rubber Ducky ? how freakin crazy is that?:biggrin:

This is the Biggest Trophy yet and the wackiest too---


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> It is -- This station is known for it's Hard Rock and many other things it does for Charity Events--Did you see the Rubber Ducky ? how freakin crazy is that?:biggrin:
> 
> This is the Biggest Trophy yet and the wackiest too---


The rubber duck is actually part of the trophy? I thought someone just placed it there for the picture!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

that is a mighty lookin trophy
congrats


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

A little late but good job


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Update on the NCIS / FBI Golf tournament --we shot a 61 and did not place but had a great time. Missed a couple eagle putts on 2 par 5's -- Oh well maybe next year!


----------

